# Wings Palette down :/



## Walrus Jones (May 3, 2022)

So this website I like to use for aircraft profiles is down and has been for the last two days. I'm wondering in anyone has any idea what happened to it and if it will ever be back up? For those curious here is the link: http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww3/f


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2022)

Walrus Jones said:


> So this website I like to use for aircraft profiles is down and has been for the last two days. I'm wondering in anyone has any idea what happened to it and if it will ever be back up? For those curious here is the link: http://wp.scn.ru/en/ww3/f



Russian site

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2022)

Bayraktar hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Walrus Jones (May 3, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Bayraktar hit.


lmfao

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WaltNoise (May 6, 2022)

I've had the same problem, and I assume that it is the war. Sanctions? Cyberwar? Perhaps the people who run the site are busy with other concerns?


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 24, 2022)

This is too bad. It's been a very helpful site.


----------



## WaltNoise (Jun 24, 2022)

It's back. New Images - Wing's Palette

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 24, 2022)

WaltNoise said:


> It's back. New Images - Wing's Palette


That's good news. The one I used yesterday was the link that said it was the new Wings Palette. Good to see it back. Looks better organized.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2022)

Look like 💩 on my mobile, even when using the desktop option...._not _as good as it used to be!
Couldn't even get the F-4 Phantom....😳😲🤨🤔

Work in progress I hope....


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> Look like 💩 on my mobile, even when using the desktop option...._not _as good as it used to be!
> Couldn't even get the F-4 Phantom....😳😲🤨🤔
> 
> Work in progress I hope....


Click in your browser the desktopsite option. That will help a lot.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2022)

Already done that, _not _much of a difference I'm afraid....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)

Check the menu at the top bar Aircraft DB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2022)

Done so, the old one was much better, those aircraft are _tiny_ before you click on them! 🔍😳😲😆😂
....a work in progress one hopes!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Viking1066 (Jun 26, 2022)

I hope it improves as well. It has helped many a time with Japanese aircraft unit ID's.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 2, 2022)

It sucks!
Pointless looking innit.
Not one Spitty with US markings?
Pffffffffffft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 13, 2022)

Liked the old version of Wings Palette better but this _new_ version is better than no version.


Wheels

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## BlackSheepTwoOneFour (Aug 13, 2022)

The new wings pallette site sucks. Nothing like the original. No pilots list, no profile pics, etc... 
It's pretty much a useless new site. Very disappointing....


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 13, 2022)

To be honest, many profiles on the site were spurious


----------

